# Norm's router guide



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

About 23 minutes in on Norm's Butler's Table project he has a router pattern guide with a bearing which follows the edge of a part and allows you to cut a step or profile.

That guide would be perfect for cutting the binding ledge on a couple of guitars that I am working on. Because it is adjustable it would allow the freedom of using binding strips of various thicknesses.

Norm's Butler Table- Program #203
New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Online - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram

Has anyone seen one of these or have a suggestion for building one?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a couple of those in my garage, they are attached to the base plate already, I think the plate is for a PC router, I would be willing to part with one if you are interested. Robbie 775-867-5664


----------



## bill kay (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Robbie but I have Milwaukee and Bosch routers. The Porter Cable base might not work. Looks like I'll have to make one.

Thanks Again,

Bill


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

After looking at the base plates, they are not for a PC router, but the guide could be mounted on any plate. I usually make my own plates anyway so I didn't care what plate was on these when I got them. I have PC and Bosch routers and a ton of extra plates for all kinds of routing. Any way good luck with whatever you decide. Robbie


----------

